# Shawn...how is your Mom doing?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

I know she's had a rough go of it and you've been caught up trying to help her and right after you lost your father, so it's got to have been tough on you.Hope you're doing well, and that you're remembering to take care of you.Hugs,







Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Evie, she is hanging in there and has another three to four months before the broken leg heals. She is mainly bored from having to sit around.Thanks for asking.







I am doing well, extremely busy right now, four new websites and two other jobs, but that is okay most of the time. I still try not to over do anything. My IBS has been extremely kind to me lately so thats good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Glad to hear your symptoms are in check in spite of all that is on your plate. Seems the hypno works extremely well for you.It works pretty well for me too... especially now with the new meds. This is a good thing...







Sending good wishes & prayers for your Mom. (Does she like crossword puzzles? I always do those when I'm sick and can't do anything else.)Hugs,







Evie


----------



## Fuzzzybear (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi EricI didnt know about your dad...i am sorry to hear he passed away..yur in my prayers


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Fuzz, but you are in my prayers right now and I am so sorry to hear what happen to you and wish you all the best for a speedy recovery. Keep the faith Fuzz!


----------



## Fuzzzybear (Oct 28, 2003)

thanx Eric/Shawn...it is not something I talk about easily...I have a lot of resentment...guilt and shame regarding this.....But if I can help just one other woman..then I will....







Ty for the prayers....I need them...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, I understand, please keep us updated on your condition when you can.Take things slow and get yourself better soon.


----------

